# Beneteau differences



## msl (Jul 4, 2001)

What can be said about the build and sailing characteristics differences between a Beneteau "First" series, an "Oceanus" series and just a plain Beneteau.

It is a little confusing and quite a large price difference in same size boats, too.

Thanks,
Mark L.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Over the years Beneteau has constructed a wide range of ''lines of boats''. Some like thier custom series are very high quality boats. The Beneteau First series are intended to be a step up from their more basic series. The Oceanis, Idylle and ''number'' series are more basic generally lack the higher quality building details, and performance of the First series. Build and finish quality seems to be significantly better on the First series with the posible exception of the ''First Class'' series which were out and out race boats. 

Of the fare offered by the big three boat builders; Beneteau, Catalina, and Hunter, Beneteau''s First Series seems to be a big step up.

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I agree with Jeff H. My perception of Beneteau quality in the Benehuntalina debate is based on my experience with the 1985 Beneteau First 325 that we owned for 9 years. I did not consider the typical Hunter or Catalina to be in the same class with the First Series Beneteau. Those that look down their noses at Beneteau really need to better understand the differentiation that Beneteau acheived in this line. The First 235, 285, 305, 325, 345, 405, 42, 435 and 456 were all excellent boats. All one has to do is read Ferenc Mate''s World''s Best Sailboats to understand the basis for this opinion.

J. Wagner
Echappe''
Charlevoix, MI


----------



## msl (Jul 4, 2001)

Thank you, both, for your answers. One more question about Beneteau...
Why not a lead keel? Is there some advantage to cast iron or did they go cheap below the waterline?
Thanks,
Mark L.


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

msl,

There may be some structural reasons for this, but I just read in Cruising World, that the $485K Southerly 135 (45'') uses cast iron for its swing keel and the "grounding plate" structure which holds it. Lead may be preferable by most sailors'' opinions, but even some very expensive boats use CI.

For whatever that''s worth...

Duane


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I am not sure that there is the only one answer but traditionally cast iron was considered stronger in a grounding. That is partially offset by Lead''s ductility which can absorb impact energy rather than distribute directly into the hull. 

While iron rusts and needs to be refaired periodically, adhesion between lead and fairing materials can be poor as well and so refairing of a lead keel can be as frequent as iron. 

These days Europe has tighter occupational hazzard and environmental laws as pertains to lead so that lead is proportionately more expensive in the EU. 

Jeff


----------



## henryvand (May 2, 2000)

Beneteau does use lead in some instances - my B331 shoal draft model has a lead keel.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Actually, Beneteau offers lead keels as an option on most of its models that have keel options. Oddly enough, lead is typically only offered on the deep draft versions and not on the shoal draft versions. While you might argue that only a buyer looking for a deep draft version might care enough about performance to want pay the premium for a lead keel, it would seem to me that the folks with shoal draft keels are the ones who really need the enhansed preformance of a lead keel. 

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## serenade 2 (May 17, 2002)

Can''t agree with the comment re First series. At least for the last several years the first series represents the racing line and the oceanis and beneteau series represents cruising boats. Construction is very similar, same factory, hull/deck joint, mostly iron keels. Main difference is that first series is lighter, less storage and hopefully, faster.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I disagree about the structure of the two boats being equal. A lot of the Oceanis series had rolled out deck joints where as the Firsts had through bolted inward facing flanges. The Firsts have tabbed in bulkheads, while the bulheads are either tabbed in with narrower fillets or glued into the Oceanis and ''number'' series. Chain plates and attachment points look beefier on the Firsts. The internal framing is closer spaced on the First, or so it appeared comparing several similar sized models boat for boat at a boat show and at Annapolis Yacht Sales open house. Climb down into the lazarette where this stuff is really pretty visible.

Jeff


----------



## Silmaril (Feb 22, 2003)

In 1997 an Oceanis 390 capsized and stayed inverted for a prolonged period of time in the Bay of Biscay, with a resultant loss of life. Now bear in mind that it was out in a force 9 gale (Yikes!) and the lost life was one of her less experienced crew. But a contributing factor was the boats very high righting moment. Not being a naval archetect, that may not be the correct term. This meant that once she was rolled over, she had a tendency to stay that way. The findings were that while she was well built, her design was more intended for coastal, protected waters cuising, and not surviving extreme conditions in the open water. But then again, it may be suitable for your purposes. The same way that when I cuise my mid 70''s IOR 1 Ton, I am very cogniscent of her failings running before steep seas in a high wind, as my family does not care for the wild broaches that result!


----------



## doubleplay (Nov 9, 2001)

I also should add Beneteau First Series are different than the Oceanis series.
I spent a lot of time looking at a First 40.7 before buying my present boat and they definetely have much stronger hull to deck connections,deeper keels(standart),stronger standing rigging and a lot more efficient sail handling arrangements(traveler is where it should be)..They are definitely a step above...


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I race on a now 4 year old (I believe) Beneteau 40.7 that has been back and forth offshore to the Carribean and Florida and which has been raced quite hard and yet still looks like a new boat. I have been very impressed with how stiff and flex free this boat is when driven hard into major chop. 

Jeff


----------



## doubleplay (Nov 9, 2001)

Jeff,
Is the draft of the 40.7 giving you guys problem in the Bay?
Al


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

This boat is used in a lot of ways. It is used as a racer of course but also as a family cruiser. The owner pretty regularly cruises all of the Bay and down to the Carribean. While I would have thought that more than about 6''6" might prove to be a problem, he says that it really hasn''t been. 

Jeff


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

*Beneteau First 456*

If you want a sturdy and fast Beneteau then go back to the 80's and find one in good condition......that is what I did.....and got a Beneteau First 456...8 ft draft......three cabins...three heads....200 galons of water....50 gallons diesel very spacious and still very powerful fast boat......

Mine is the one in the last four pictures of the following link:

Photo Album


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

avazquez-

You really shouldn't be reviving old, dead threads just for the sake of it. This thread was four years gone... until you came along. It is considered poor net etiquette to do so.


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

*didn't notice...*

Sorry for the old thread thing.... not intentional.......


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

avazquez said:


> Sorry for the old thread thing.... not intentional.......


Yeah...don't do that....

Now as a punishment, you will have to sail around a new Beneteau and piss him off


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

You mean...in circles around him???


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

yes.....circles around....by the way I typed bad I mean 1981 not 1991. Sorry.

You know something funny? After that series, Beneteau started making the F series, and your boat was replaced by what was then the 45F5...beautifull opening transom scoop, most were recalled in the 1995's due to osmosis problems, and Beneteau gave the customers with "sick" boats a newer larger one to compensate...I wonder if they would do that now...I sailed a F5 in Malta for 3 days, nice boat, but that was the begining of the end.

I see a lot of "sick" 45F5's for sale now...I wonder how many are the sick ones..


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

I dont know..but before even thinking about a Beneteau I looked at many boats, including C&C, Tartan, J boats, Newport, and many others. I was not looking for a Beneteau, actually I was trying to stay away from them until I began looking at the older ones. The first thing I noticed was the difference in how solid the decks of older B's felt. Until by pure coincidence I saw the Beneteau 456 and read a little about the design and how different it was from other Beneteaus so I ended up Buying this one. 

I guess when it comes to buying used boats the most important thing is how well it was kept. I saw several C&C's, Tartans and J Boats of the same era and even newer that were left to the mercy of the elements for way to long. Most of those brands are better built but years of neglect will really make a lot of damage.


----------

